# Technical Question on Buttkicker and Aura Pro



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys,

Sorry for the urgent question, but I'm getting construction underway tomorrow on my kickers and riser.

I have an oddball situation, and need guidance.

I have a BKA-1000W amp. 
1 Buttkicker Advance
3 Aura Pro shakers

Two rows. 4 chairs up front. 3 in the back. 

What are your reccomendations on making use of the gear, and is it ok to put the Aura and the advance both on the 1000W amp. I don't know how much different the two shakers are rated. Thx


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I would not put the Auro shakers with the advanced BK4-LFE on the same amp. While it will work, they will give very different effect, and performance could be sluggish. Get 3 more BK4-LFEs and put all 4 on one amp.


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Roman.

While spending $450 on more shakers isn't the answer I really wanted to hear, I appreciate it all the same.


----------

